# Smok AIO



## Cornelius (24/1/18)

Hi

I know this is insane but I think this little device is gorgeous. Has anybody bought one yet? And if so what is your views? I can't think the battery would last but as a stealth vape it could work great or alternatively just a must have for the collection? 

http://vapeguy.co.za/smok-priv-one-aio
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/1/18)

I had a few toots from @Hooked's one. Good flavour. Stunningly small.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RocketMan (24/1/18)

Tried a friends one on the weekend and was very surprised by the flavor and vapour from such a small device. This thing really is tiny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/1/18)

Honestly, after my last smok device, i will never buy a smok product again. They just dont lastm endless problems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/1/18)

This device looks like the Mi-One. It does look great and I belive with some 50/50 12mg liquid you should be good  I need to get one of these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/1/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Honestly, after my last smok device, i will never buy a smok product again. They just dont lastm endless problems


I'm not so sure. I have quite a few SMOK Mods and to this day all are still working great. I did see a lot of issues posted by other users but I have never experienced any issues. Maybe it's luck


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/1/18)

My brothers AL85 died on him after a few months, no liquid in the mod. He took care of that mod like a new born baby. My Al85 died the exact same way after having it for 4 months. Although it was a brilliant mod, i had to throw in the towel after that. I will no longer support Smok. 1k for a kit that my brother bought me as a b day present and then it dies on you just when its out of warranty, thanks but no thanks


daniel craig said:


> I'm not so sure. I have quite a few SMOK Mods and to this day all are still working great. I did see a lot of issues posted by other users but I have never experienced any issues. Maybe it's luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/1/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> My brothers AL85 died on him after a few months, no liquid in the mod. He took care of that mod like a new born baby. My Al85 died the exact same way after having it for 4 months. Although it was a brilliant mod, i had to throw in the towel after that. I will no longer support Smok. 1k for a kit that my brother bought me as a b day present and then it dies on you just when its out of warranty, thanks but no thanks


Yeah that's definitely a major put-off. I never had the AL85. Was it older than 6 months?


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/18)

Thank you for the replies
I am also not the biggest Smok fan, I will most probably buy it and never use it. But I think I am going to buy one in anyway. It can go in the collection, gorgeous little thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> Yeah that's definitely a major put-off. I never had the AL85. Was it older than 6 months?


Nope. My brothers one was 2 months old and mine 5. When querying Smok they advised they only carry 3 month warranty


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you for the replies
> I am also not the biggest Smok fan, I will most probably buy it and never use it. But I think I am going to buy one in anyway. It can go in the collection, gorgeous little thing.


Bud in the end, its all about avoiding stinkies. Ive had a bad experience, thats no to say you will with a different model. Just as long as u keep vaping and avoid the cancer sticks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/1/18)

And i agree, its a beautiful setup and for the price its a winner
Adding that the vape guy aka @BumbleBee is an awesome vendor. Due to recent events i will ONLY be supporting him. As he is the only vendor that actually cares about his buyers

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (24/1/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Bud in the end, its all about avoiding stinkies. Ive had a bad experience, thats no to say you will with a different model. Just as long as u keep vaping and avoid the cancer sticks



Hahaha nope that excuse has been exhausted long time ago, I have more crap than what I can use. But oooooohhh SHINY! I want. Want being the main word here.... lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Hahaha nope that excuse has been exhausted long time ago, I have more crap than what I can use. But oooooohhh SHINY! I want. Want being the main word here.... lol


Yeah well it stays a good excuse lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (24/1/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nope. My brothers one was 2 months old and mine 5. When querying Smok they advised they only carry 3 month warranty


The vendors cover you for 6 months on all products. Not sure why the vendor you got it from is giving you a hassle and referring you to SMOK.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> The vendors cover you for 6 months on all products. Not sure why the vendor you got it from is giving you a hassle and referring you to SMOK.


Dont ask. I dont want to name the vendor, which i have supported for over 6 years, but i will not be supporting them anymore due to them bypassing the CPA act and enforcing a 3 month warranty, which is illegal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> This device looks like the Mi-One. It does look great and I belive with some 50/50 12mg liquid you should be good  I need to get one of these.



@daniel craig Actually I was considering buying the Mi-One and asked @BumbleBee about it and he suggested the Smok Priv One instead. I'm very happy with it and will post a review shortly. May as well do it in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig Actually I was considering buying the Mi-One and asked @BumbleBee about it and he suggested the Smok Priv One instead. I'm very happy with it and will post a review shortly. May as well do it in this thread.


What is the resistance of the coil and have you experienced any dry hits or inability to wick fast enough? What VG/PG ratio juice are you using?


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> What is the resistance of the coil and have you experienced any dry hits or inability to wick fast enough? What VG/PG ratio juice are you using?



@daniel craig Coil 0.6 ohm; no dry hits; wicks quickly, though when I prime a coil I always do it three times, just to make sure; 70/30 VG/PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig Coil 0.6 ohm; no dry hits; wicks quickly, though when I prime a coil I always do it three times, just to make sure; 70/30 VG/PG


Great stuff. I need to get me one of these devices to test out. Really glad to hear that you have such a good impression of this mod. I believe this is a fantastic MTL starter kit for beginners and even guys looking for a stealthy device to carry around.


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> Great stuff. I need to get me one of these devices to test out. Really glad to hear that you have such a good impression of this mod. I believe this is a fantastic MTL starter kit for beginners and even guys looking for a stealthy device to carry around.



@daniel craig I'll do a review tomorrow and post a pic of it in my hand, then you can see how small it is even in MY hand. 
But for me the absolute best "mod" is the Aspire Gusto Mini, also small - about the size of the Priv One, works with nicotine salts pods. Very strong nic - 18mg I think, but one doesn't feel it. It gives a good throat hit, but not rough. The pods are expensive though so I use it only when I need a kick-start!!


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig I'll do a review tomorrow and post a pic of it in my hand, then you can see how small it is even in MY hand.
> But for me the absolute best "mod" is the Aspire Gusto Mini, also small - about the size of the Priv One, works with nicotine salts pods. Very strong nic - 18mg I think, but one doesn't feel it. It gives a good throat hit, but not rough. The pods are expensive though so I use it only when I need a kick-start!!



@daniel craig For a beginner, who is switching from smoking to vaping, I think the Gusto is better because of the throat hit and the strong nic. One definitely wouldn't crave nic with the Gusto!

EDIT: Pity you're not in Cape Town - I'd be happy to let you try both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig For a beginner, who is switching from smoking to vaping, I think the Gusto is better because of the throat hit and the strong nic. One definitely wouldn't crave nic with the Gusto!
> 
> EDIT: Pity you're not in Cape Town - I'd be happy to let you try both


I would probably use a high Nicotine blend in the Priv-One. Most of the juice makers will happily mix you a 12mg juice if you ask them. I know Vapour Mountain does 12mg which would work great in this device. 12mg is quite strong so I would suggest 9mg as a starting point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (25/1/18)

@daniel craig @Cornelius 

@BumbleBee Thanks for suggesting this sassy little mod!

*Review of the SMOK Priv One
*
I'll start with my likes/dislikes, with pics where relevant. I'll give the specs at the end.

*What I like about it*
The colours are gorgeous
It's small and light
Gives good flavour
Easy to refill AND two ways to refill
It's a no-fuss, get-up-and-go mod; as simple as a mod could possibly be

Just look at these colours! WOW!!



It's so small you can hardly see it in my hand!



There are two ways to refill the tank.

Swing the top section which holds the drip-tip open and refill through the little hole on the side.



The other way is to emove the top section (coil and drip-tip together) and simply POUR the e-liquid into the tank.

Looks like a fried egg is at the bottom of the tank!!







*What I dislike*
No adjustable airflow
Wide drip-tip (which I've replaced)
Sometimes difficult to see how much e-liquid is in the tank.
Very small tank (2ml), although sometimes this is a good thing for changing flavours often.
Easy to clean


This is the drip-tip which came with the mod. I hate wide drip-tips. I really don't want to put my lips around the Grand Canyon.
However, the flavour is better with this wide drip-tip.



I replaced the drip-tip with a small one which @Bumblee GAVE me. Thanks so much @Bumblee! I rather like the colour-scheme with the blue drip-tip.



The tank has 3 lines on it and the e-liquid shouldn't exceed these lines. However, if the lighting isn't just so, it's quite difficult to see how much e-liquid is in the tank. Here's a close-up of the lines.




*Features and Specs:*

All-in-One Design.
Dimensions: 1-3/4" x 2-7/8" x 15/16" (Including Tank and Drip Tip)
Power Range: 18 - 25W.
Voltage Range: 3.4 - 4.2V.
Built-in 920mAh Battery.
Built-in 2.0ml e-Liquid Capacity.
Top Fill Rotary Design.
Simple One Button Design.
Would I recommend this md? Most definitely!

*EDIT: THIS MOD ISN'T COPING TOO WELL WITH 70/30 VG/PG AFTER ALL, BUT WITH 60/40 IT'S PERFECT. And now that I think of it, I had 60/40 in it when @Andre tried it*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/18)

Great review @Hooked This device does seem like a great All-In-One option. The fact that the coil heads included can wick 70/30 liquids is a major pro as most AIO devices struggle to do so. I really wished SMOK would've put adjustable airflow to make this device even better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> Great review @Hooked This device does seem like a great All-In-One option. The fact that the coil heads included can wick 70/30 liquids is a major pro as most AIO devices struggle to do so. I really wished SMOK would've put adjustable airflow to make this device even better.



@daniel craig I've now discovered that* it's better at 60/40*, but yes, it can do 70/30

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Great writeup and photos @Hooked !
Thanks for sharing your views, i am sure it will help others considering this

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

@daniel craig @Cornelius @Silver * ALERT!! See my EDIT bottom of review*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cornelius (26/1/18)

Great review thank you very very much. 
I will have to skip it this month as I bought another BB. 
You should be reviewing more hardware. Seems you have a natural talent for it. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (26/1/18)

That was a great review @Hooked 
Like many others the only thing holding be back is the brand name. Other than that you would have had me sold!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/1/18)

Hooked said:


> @daniel craig @Cornelius @Silver * ALERT!! See my EDIT bottom of review*


I'm not very surprised. I didn't expect it to work extremely well with 70/30 as I believe those wicking holes on the coils are rather small. The issue here is that if SMOK had used a larger wicking hole, then they'll probably have to use a lower resistance and make the device more powerful (It would no longer be a MTL device at this point). If they kept the the resistance as is and used a bigger wicking hole, you would have a terrible experience. It would wick 70/30 But a lot of the time you'll end up getting a lot of spit back. The fact that it can wick 60/40 efficiently is still a pro as many all in one's cannot do this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

Cornelius said:


> Great review thank you very very much.
> I will have to skip it this month as I bought another BB.
> You should be reviewing more hardware. Seems you have a natural talent for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk



@Cornelius Thnx so much for the compliment and thanks to the others, @daniel craig, @Andre @Spyro and @Silver who like and agree with what you said. I will be posting another review, on the Eleaf Basal, which I bought at the same time as the Priv One, some time this weekend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (26/1/18)

Spyro said:


> That was a great review @Hooked
> Like many others the only thing holding be back is the brand name. Other than that you would have had me sold!



Thanks @Spyro. Time will tell ... I'll comment in this thread again after 6 months ...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

Awesome! Thanks for the write-up @Hooked !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

